# Pax mad at Surged at 10x in Hoboken on new year eve!



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

I heard the 10x surge was charging the pax $200- $300 on new Years eve. a lot of the the pax are mad and upset at Uber for charging those prices.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And...another. LOL

http://www.azfamily.com/story/30893...aken-for-a-ride-over-uber-fare?autostart=true


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

There was a fair and balanced report after a mother complained to a local TV station. The report and video here.

Basically a rich kid spend $20 to go downtown and took 9.9 back home ($200). Driver didn't feel sorry as they pulled up to the big home with two Land Rovers in the driveway...

If he saw the two people I saw in cuffs being taken to the paddy wagon at the DUI checkpoint, I doubt he would have complained.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So I pay $9.00 for a beer at the football stadium. Waaa, waaaa....


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And $20.00 to park at that football stadium so you can get that $9.00 or $12.00 beer here. lol


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I picked up a rider at the airport the other day who told me she paid $200 in Houston to Uber home New Year's Eve. She wasn't happy about it. But she knew full well what the price would be before she took the ride.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

They aren't paying for a ride. They are paying for a ride _right now_. It's the immediacy and availability they pay for, not a ride.


----------



## Maderacopy (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm sorry, I don't fell bad about the surges. They are paying that because we are out there. If I'm going to give up time with my family then it needs to be worth my time. 9.00 might be fine at 6:00PM but it won't keep me out there at 2:00am.


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Jan 6, 2016)

Same passengers whining and yelling against surge pricing, paid 1,500 for bottle service LOL


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

The same argument that pax are too drunk to understand surge pricing are also too drunk to rate their driver fairly


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

Either pay the uber price or pay thousands for driving home drunk. Easy choice if you ask me. The Pax chose to party and get drunk. Now they have to pay a price. They knew this was coming uber told them in advance what to expect. They have no right to complain


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Why have sympathy? They certainly don't when being driven around at non surge rates.


----------

